# Galveston Tarpon help wanted



## dreamcatcher (Feb 19, 2010)

I've fished the FL gulf coast for tarpon quite a bit, but have never fished the TX coast so am looking for a few pointers for catching Tarpon out of Galveston or Freeport area. 

In FL, we mostly hunt the tarpon by sight then cast pass crabs or green backs to a surfacing pod. Is Texas tarpon fishing similar? Any tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

Well Texas tarpon sure are better fighters that's fur sure!!!! Throw a pink **** pop in a pod and hold on.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

I have fished Florida once, for four days. I have fished the upper Texas Coast for several years now.

In my one experience, Florida fish are totally different. For one thing, they tolerate outboards way more than Texas fish do. For another, we don't fish them with crabs. Small crabs are hard to come by (possibly illegal?), and I've not been able to get them to eat the big ones though I've tried.

In Texas we troll **** Pops behind inboards or trolling motors. When we get in range, we cast **** Pops or various other lures. Dead/live bait will work, but bycatch will be high. We have lots and lots and lots of sharks, jacks, and bull reds.

Browse around here and you'll see some other good info and links to Texas Tarpon dedicated websites.

Good luck.


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

Hunter said:


> In my one experience, Florida fish are totally different. For one thing, they tolerate outboards way more than Texas fish do.


Dissagree with this. With the exception of Boca grande, florida tarpon are more on the spookier side. You can run on plane all day long around the end of the jettys in pods of tarpon and they wont move. try that in florida, and theyre long gone. a fish is still a fish though, tarpon are spooky no matter what. just fish nature.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

jettytarpon said:


> . You can run on plane all day long around the end of the jettys in pods of tarpon and they wont move. .


They may not move, but the bite slows with each boat passing by. Try and get a bite a couple hours after sun up on a busy weekend off any jetty. It ain't easy. IMO Its not so much noise, but the variation of noise created by boats positioning themselves over the pods. I would rather a boat run on plane over jetty tarpon instead of slowly idling by. Slowing down, then idle, then getting back up is three different kinds of noise to spook the fish. I've seen it up in Charlotte harbor. A shotgun start tournament with 50boats came right through the shallow 8ft tarpon hole. Captain said as long as they go by quick it won't mess us up. Few min past and the tarpon started chewing again.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks for the ideas. what are the best catching months out of Galveston and Freeport?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

dreamcatcher said:


> thanks for the ideas. what are the best catching months out of Galveston and Freeport?


My opinion: August and September.


----------

